# Active Partition Not found - press any key



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi all

have a HP Pavilion DV9500 which i have just run Active Kill disk on, know when i re-install the drive to laptop i get the message below:

Active Partition Not found - press any key

i have tried running Windows 7 from restart to no avail. When i plug the laptop drive in to my desk top to try and format it, it is not recognized under computers

I set the correct boot patterns with CD to boot first etc,.

plz help

Regards Simon:angry:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Seems that you erased your OEM Recovery Partition that is used to reinstall Windows back to the OEM factory Defaults when you ran Active Kill Disk which erases your whole hard drive sector by sector.

You will have to contact HP and see if you can get a OEM HP recovery disk to reinstall Windows. Or go here Looking for Recovery Discs? | HP® Support


----------

